# would you recommend the 721 pvr



## Guest (Jan 5, 2003)

I have been reading all the posts here, and see that the 721 has some peoblems. Would you (if you own one) recomend buy it?
Are the problems fixed yet I.E. Noisey fans and hard drives,
software freez ups?


----------



## dbronstein (Oct 21, 2002)

It depends what you want. If two tuners are critical (they are for me which is why I got it) then I definitely recommend it. I haven't really had any problems with it freezing up, although I don't push it nearly as hard as some of the people here seem to. We have about 12-15 weekly timers set and throw in a few one-time timers every so often. I have not had any missed recordings or extra recordings.

I have not had any noise issues at all - I wouldn't have any idea that there were noise problems if I didn't read this board. I have it in a cabinet, so maybe that's why I don't have the problem.

The big drawback for me is that it's time-based instead of name-based recording. I had a SA ReplayTV and got the 721 because I wanted the two timers and an integrated box - I occasionally had trouble with the IR Blaster on the Replay. The 721 software isn't nearly as good as the Replay, but I'm satisfied with the tadeoff to two tuners and an integrated box.

Dennis


----------



## Doug E (Jul 6, 2002)

I echo dbronstein above, and want to add that not having to pay an additional monthly fee like you have to with Tivo and Replay, I find it to be a remarkable machine. I recommend it highly.


----------



## MAllen (Dec 3, 2002)

Most definitely a YES. I have had my 721 since early August 2002, and I LOVE my unit. If you are using it in the LR, the noise is not a problem. However, if it is not in a cabinet I would NOT reccommend it for the BR. You cant hear the unit when the TV is on, but when everything is quiet in the house, you can hear it running when you are in the same room (mine is in an armoire). The features of the unit are great. Personally I like the time based recording. Initially with an older version of software, the system would hang occaisionally and would require a reboot, but since the 107 software came out the unit is much more stable. All in All, I think you would like the 721. I would like one for the BR to replace my aging 5000, but due to the noise Im not sure its suited for there.


----------



## motjes2 (May 9, 2002)

I had my 721 since it first started to ship. I drive this very hard. 50 or more timers per day. Only 10-15 hours free in the hd. I rarely watch live TV anymore on this unit. The hd drive noise? What hd drive noise? I have never paid attention to it. It has never bothered me. Lock ups - Yes, occasionally. Reboot before everyday since since may never. Bottom line, would recommend it 100%.


----------



## TerryC (Jul 18, 2002)

I've also had my 721 since they first shipped and can recommend it. Works flawlessly for me. No freeze-ups or missed timers. The fan is noisy but not enough for me to have a problem with it. I wouldn't recommend it for the bedroom, though.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

I would recommend it without hesitation.
I have had it only for a week or so but I am very pleased overall.
After using the Dishplayer and the 501 I have found the 721 to so far be solid and intuitive. The interface is a pleasure to see and use.
I have only run into two small problems.
1. Audio is out of sync when pressing/releasing pause - But you can fix this by hitting the following sequence - Pause , Back Frame and then play to continue
2. Small "stutters" when both tuners ar recording and you are watching a third pvr stream. - they do not occur often enough to be a real issue, and occur mostly when a new timer stars/stops
Otherwise it's a joy!


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Yes, without hesitation, the good far outweigh the bad on this receiver. 

Too bad the price isn't better for most. My parents would love it, but it is out of their "retirement income" league.


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

How does the noise level of the 721 compare to that of the Dishplayer?


----------



## steveT (Jul 12, 2002)

I've posted here occasionally about problems I've seen with the 721 (I got mine at the end of August), but I would still recommend this unit to anyone. Problems aside, it's the best single piece of hardware I've added to my home theater in 10 years. As long as Dish continues to nail down and fix the remaining bugs, I wouldn't hesitate to buy one. Two-tuner PVR is the feature I was waiting for for years.


----------



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

I love mine and would recommend it. :righton:


----------



## larrydj (Aug 10, 2002)

I agree with the above comments. I've had my 721 for 2 weeks now. It's great. It's not just having 2 tuners, it's that it automatically uses the unused tuner that makes it really easy to use. Slo-mo, frame advance worked gerat for the playoff games this weekend too! Yup, there are some quirks, and I still prefer some aspects of the Dishplayer guide (though nothing else about it), but if future upgrades will have name based recordings and other features, this unit will be simply outstanding.


----------



## lonnman (Nov 16, 2002)

I would recommend it now with L107 SW. I think that it is a little over priced though, I am hoping that they will lower the price or have a special on it soon. The only thing holding me back from a 2nd 721 is the price of $549 and the extra SW64 I would need for 5 outputs.

I used to have to reboot every 5 to 7 days because of lockups. I have only had to reboot once since the last SW release caused by a bug with NHL Center Ice.


Jeff


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I hate to be a kill joy. For ME new software has brough new bugs, and I am not the only one. The 721 is great, but you must realize that any time new software may hose your shiney new box. Plus they replace failed new receivers with refurbs, and my experience with them has been the pits.

As long as you realize the risk then its a nice receiver. I would have prefered the features now being added to have been designed in to begin with. But hey thats just me....


----------



## TEXMIKE (Dec 19, 2002)

I've had mine a little over a month and love it. No HD noise, like I had on the 508. Froze up once about 3 weeks ago. Just pulled the card out and back in. I actually had more problems with the 508. The ONLY complaint I have is that the dolby digital only software output switch does not work. As long as the optical cable is plugged in, my Sony receiver stays in PCM digital audio mode.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

John Walsh
I can't really answer about the noise level.
Mt set-up includes a pc hidden in the entertainment center, it's fan is far louder than anything else. Even though I don't notice it when actually watching a show.
But, subjectively, I believe my 721 is quieter than my dish player was. My Dishplayer used to make a lot of loud clicking noise and I have never noticed that kind of noise on my 721.


----------



## hikerak (Jan 8, 2003)

I am also interested in the fan noise. I buoght an enclosed cabinette for my DP and eventually was so frustrated with the DP bugs that I called DISH and after a few days they agreed to send me a 301 for free. The epg really drives me nuts though. I really liked what the DP should have been and am saving right now to purchase the 721. The fan noise concerns me though. Are you all pretty sure it is not louder than the DP?? I would be happy with as loud, as the noise did not affect my decision to downgrade. 

Thanks, Matt


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

The fan noise isn't bad, nor the hard drive noise especially when compared to the DishPlayer! I am pretty picky about stuff like that and I only noticed the fan noise occasionally when the unit is off, not at all when watching TV with the volume on "normal". I know a very subjective answer but it hasn't bothered me anything like the "clunking" on the dishplayer.


----------



## UpOnTheMountain (Mar 24, 2002)

I tested the noise issue ...
I set up two concurrent timers and waited for them to fire.
I then started a previously recorded event.
So ... I had THREE streams running at one time.
With the TV on I couldn't hear the noise.
So I turned the TV off and opened the glass door on the cabinet that has the 721 in it and put my ear up close to the unit.
The sound was there. It was a typical modern Hard Drive working it's but off kind of noise. Pretty quite ... but if you are sensitive to this kind of noise, do not place the unit in the open in your bedroom. There also was a fan noise (my unit runs at about 110 to 116). The fan noise was a bit whine ish and pretty low.
Bottom Line 
1. if you are sensitive to either of those kind of noises
2. if you are placing the unit in the open and not in a cabinet
3. if you will be in the room while the tv is off (like in your bedroom)
Then you should consider that there will be some noise.


----------

